# RV/ Boxtruck Security



## eske silver (Aug 21, 2014)

I noticed there's almost nothing on here about locks, security, or even safety, really.
I think it's important for everyone to remember that one of the most valuable things you can do for your mobile home on the road, is to make sure it's safe and secured. Not only for the safety of itself, but your possessions, your pets, and of course, yourself.

Most RVs are built with really shitty stick frames and poor insulation - a good trick to figure out if your rig is one of these is to try and find whether the seams on your ceiling and wall panels are kept in place with screws or staples. Screws indicate a higher chance that the company who built your rv cut fewer corners (than if you find staples). 
This might not seem like a big deal - most of us have older models , and it seems like "if it's lasted this long, it's must be built fine enough", right?
Not the case. Along with cutting corners in construction, most rv companies - even the big n brights who manufacture luxury getaway rigs - cut corners on security, in many ways.
A lot of rv's are being shipped out with high-end electronic gadgets built-tin, but even they have lock issues. Almost every sinkle lock on the average rv has a master key, and this can be a serious issue when your would-be thief has a bump tool or a pick set.
Most rvs use *CH751 *locks on the external storage doors, and they're stupid easy to break open using an average-sized knife, like that of a leatherman. Trust me - I've had to do it for three of mine. It was scary simple.
Another tissue is that many RVs companies that cut corners, not only shipped rigs out with sub-quality insulation, but also with sub-quality entry door materials. Mine is two thin sheets of metal on either side of a piece of, get this... *Cardboard*. And the lock has been broken from the outside (probably from a break-in attempt) since who knows how long. 
None of us want to park some seemingly "safe" and come back to find that some arsehead thug, or piss-soaked crackhead has simply cut open your door, gone through your only possessions on earth, let your pet/s out, and left your home open for anyone else to ransack.

I know it seems simple, and a bit obvious, and you've probably got it on your list of things to do, but probably The* most important thing* you can do for your rig - and this includes box trucks, and even some vans, that have been converted - is to not just replace but *upgrade* your locks.
I've been researching locks and deadbolts online and most forums agree. 
Replace your crap entry door. Reinforce your roll up doors.
Replace and upgrade your entry door lock/s.
Install secondary, and third locks - deadbolt, masterlock set + interior chain lock/s.
Replace and upgrade all of your storage locks - if you care enough about what's inside them.

I know that it's a pain having to look around for affordable upgrades and mods for your rig, but this is one of those areas where it'll pay for itself instantly to know, and thoroughly understand, that there is is a Huge difference between "cheap", "inexpensive" and "Worth It".
Don't buy cheap, shoddy locks, invest in a good set. If you can, go to a pick n pull to try to find a decent set, and get them rekeyed.
Either way, fork over some money, cause it's your home and it's work protecting.

I'll post a few links of good lock sets that I come across for you guys. 
But in the mean time, I highly suggest you get your arse in purchase/lifting mode and get to a hardware store, if you haven't already.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Sep 21, 2014)

thank you very much for this helpful information, I got a lil car that im going to try and trade/ maybe have to throw some cash too, towards a friends older 4 cyl. Toyota RV camper, I am still yet to completely inspect this RV but im sure it needs all or most of those upgrades, I always thought those doors didn't seem soo sturdy but wow, never thought you could just break into em with a knife, if I get this RV I certainly will put every penny I got into making it as thieve-proof as im financially able to. - cheers


----------



## dprogram (Sep 21, 2014)

You make a very good point eske silver. I really like the locks that some of the commercial cargo vans have.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 22, 2014)

I just wanted to point out that this master lock padlock worked amazingly well for locking up the door on my school bus and I imagine it would work on RV doors too.

Master Lock 6270KA Hidden Shackle Padlock 
One of the best things about it was that not only did it work great, but it also looked really good, like it was meant to be there.


----------

